# Did your parents ever smack you !



## toffee (Jul 25, 2019)

I was the younger of 7 ..remember my dad wacking my brother for the least little thing - only time I was smacked I was 13 and I broke 
our garden statue --


----------



## Keesha (Jul 25, 2019)

3 cracks ribs, 2 broken fingers , a  fractured wrist and broken tailbone. My dad also  broke his hand in three places hitting me and had a cast all the way past his elbow. Of course this was all my fault.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 25, 2019)

No, they never did.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2019)

Yeah, I got a few wacks, But I know I deserved them...


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2019)

Parents who use pain to teach their kids are ignorant parental failures.  I often hear people say, "My parents smacked me & I turned out OK."  Kids who grow up into decent, non-violent adults are that way in spite of, not because of their upbringing.  Such parents are under the delusion that their kids respect them.  They are confusing "respect" and "fear."  I didn't respect my mother; I feared her.

What I learned from my mother was that it's OK to beat someone as long as you're bigger than they are.  Consequently, I was kicked out of two elementary school for fighting & bullying other kids.  What she learned was that her kids would start hitting her back when they were her size.  And they might not stop.  When I was 12, I almost didn't stop, but, luckily for her, I got scared when she started bleeding from her mouth.
The biggest mistake my mother made was having kids.  When she died, NONE of her 4 kids attended her funeral; we were too busy enjoying the moment.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 26, 2019)

My parents would hit me for the slightest reason.  Their real problem was that they couldn't construct a reasoned or logical response to anything I said or did, so they hit me instead.  I would run off crying and saying that I was going to tell everyone what they did, but mother said I mustn't do that or they would "take her to gaol."   The last time it happened was in my early teens, but this time I threatened to hit back.  Mother said, "you wouldn't hit me, would you?", and I said "If you don't hit me".


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

Yep me too Capt,  almost every day I got a beating from mainly my father, but sometimes my mother, and it would be for the slightest reason. I was also put into foster care  several times during my childhood, due to my mother's  various illnesses, and was beaten there routinely..

However, at home my father was always ready with a fist, a belt, or a boot..  he broke my coccyx  once when I was 15 years old,  for not moving out of his way quick enough while I was ironing!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2019)

Hardly ever and when I did get some smacks on my legs it was from Mum.
It didn't scar me physically or emotionally.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 26, 2019)

Most people on here will have grown up when corporal punishment was not frowned upon.Had a fair few hidings.So did my friends.And many kids were whacked in school.But causing injuries requiring treatment-that's abuse.
Still had the cane in school when I started teaching-and I had two caned.
All different nowadays.Daren't raise a finger to the little oiks!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> Most people on here will have grown up when corporal punishment was not frowned upon.Had a fair few hidings.So did my friends.And many kids were whacked in school.But causing injuries requiring treatment-that's abuse.
> Still had the cane in school when I started teaching-and I had two caned.
> All different nowadays.Daren't raise a finger to the little oiks!


In Scottish schools  we had the Tawse... a thick 2 or 3 fingered leather belt. Technically the teachers were only supposed to smack us on the hands with it, in reality some teachers were evil brutes and would use it to smack us everywhere, legs body even face...  Our head of Maths would dish it out with alacrity for the most minor infringements.. forget a pencil etc..


----------



## charry (Jul 26, 2019)

yes, we got hit if we did something wrong, or were rude or saucy to people....
i was the youngest of 5, so they were more lenient with me....Mum called me a Whippersnapper  
It was called discipline in our days, Its now called child Abuse !!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2019)

I remember a few well-earned and well-placed pops on the seat but only a few, I was a fast learner!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 26, 2019)

If my siblings and I did something really bad,dad would use the belt a couple of times on our bottoms


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

Fortunately, no. Not that I can remember, anyway. Maybe a mild little whack on the bottom when I was too little to be reasoned with. But it wasn't in their nature, and being an only child, I didn't have siblings to plan mischief with, so I pretty much behaved myself.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 26, 2019)

No, I was blessed with wonderful parents. I wish I could tell them that today.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 26, 2019)

I was never spanked.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes, my parents were out of control. I remember getting my brains rattled more than once. My mom even said once, after I got my small pox vaccination, that if I saw her or dad coming at me, to run or get something between them and me. Oh yeah, that would just make them angrier. Sheesh!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2019)

Dad never hit or spanked us

Now, Mom....whoa
She had quick hands
Slaps came outa nowhere
I never got it from her. Mostly due to me not ever being within reach
One time, when I was 12 or 13, we were face to face
I sensed what was comin'
Held her wrists to her sides
She struggled a bit
Then we both started laughing

She could holler too
May be why I'm deaf in my right ear

School we had the bamboo rod
Never got that either
But one time, in second grade, me and my buddy were made to carry it into the lunchroom and wait
We just looked at it for about 20 minutes
Finally the teacher came in, looked at us both, and told us to get the hell outa there


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 26, 2019)

I didn't get hit much, but boy when I did....

My dad was a barber, and had a razor strap. I got threatened with that, and it sure hurt when it was used on me. That's why I didn't spank my kids. I didn't believe in spanking, and they were actually very well behaved.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2019)

My old Dad clobbered me on numerous occasions...I was a bit headstrong, and he could flare up over the slightest provocation.  The only bone I ever had broken was when he kicked me in the butt, and broke my tailbone.  In today's world, he would have probably been arrested for child abuse.  As a result, when I got  married, and had kids, I vowed Never to repeat his actions.  I think the most severe punishment our kids ever got was to "stand in the corner" for 15 or 20 minutes when they got sassy.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah back at that time where I lived everybody was smacking kids. Parents, neighbors, teachers, shop keepers.  We all got it at one time or another. Lot of people were coming off a drunk and were irritable. I grew up in a coal mining camp. Lots of people from different areas of Europe yelling in Italian, Hungarian, Polish, and Russian. My dad's people were from Czechoslovakia, my mom's from Lithuania. Good Lord and none of us kids knew anything but English. Haha.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 26, 2019)

Spanked on the rare occasion on my fully clothed rear end by Mom ...usually with her hand, but a few times with a belt.  Dad only spanked my brother, never my sister or me.  I was nine when she got me last and deserved that one!   Even the belt ones were more about the lesson than actual pain; she never intended to strike to leave whets.   Had either of my parents been inclined to violence, they'd have killed my brother.  He was a hellion and the type even as a very little boy to look at my dad after a whuppin' and say "That didn't hurt, do it again."   He got a lot more spankings than my sister or me combined, but they had to try to come up with other ways to reinforce his punishments.


----------



## toffee (Jul 26, 2019)

replys are all so good -- just think if we did this to ours today / we would be locked up for abuse '
kids could be taken into care , better idea -is to take what they use the most of for a week or so '


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes but only a few times.  Maybe that's what my problem is...  (didn't get smacked enough!)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2019)

I still remember the lectures when we went anywhere on how to behave, look but don't touch, etc... and the quiet threats about making a trip back to the car followed by _*the look*_.

I don't believe in beating children but I do believe that a quick pop on the seat does help to provide small children with a necessary reference point so they understand exactly what comes after _*the look*_, the rest is up to them.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 26, 2019)

I was never hit, popped, spanked.  Didn't hit, pop or spank my own kids.


----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> 3 cracks ribs, 2 broken fingers , a  fractured wrist and broken tailbone. My dad also  broke his hand in three places hitting me and had a cast all the way past his elbow. Of course this was all my fault.



That's so sad Keesha. I know we've talked about this in past threads, but I don't think you ever went into detail about your injuries, I'm sorry it was so severe.

Yes my Father used to use me as his personal punching bag. When something went wrong, he always found a way to pin it on me and I either got yelled at, hit or both. I even got hit when my brothers and sisters did something wrong, just because I was the oldest and should have stopped them. I never suffered severe injuries like broken bones, but I was left bloody and very black and blue many times coupled with years of verbal abuse. This is the main reason I haven't had anything to do with my parents in over 20 years. I have struggled with anger issues my whole life because of it, but I have had it under under control for a good while now.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 26, 2019)

I was told by my Mom that my Dad accidentally hit me when I was a baby.  He swore he would never hit me again and he didn't.  Mom only hit me once when I was about 14.  She had scolded me for something and I went into the next room and under my breath said bitch.  She heard it and smacked me a good one across the mouth.  Lesson learned.

Don


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 26, 2019)

I know I made light of being hit but I was being defensive.  The times I was hit aren't clear to me.  I have blocked a lot from my childhood out.  I recall some of it...a little of being smacked with a belt and being dragged by my hair up the steps while being repeatedly slapped in the face...and that's all I can recall..was terrified.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember a few well-earned and well-placed pops on the seat but only a few, I was a fast learner!



Me, too.  I probably richly deserved them.  I certainly do not consider myself to have been abused, by any stretch.


----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember a few well-earned and well-placed pops on the seat but only a few, I was a fast learner!



I think this can be very effective if not taken too far.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

*My goodness ! Some of you have some real psychopaths in the family.

Most of todays parental child abusers are on drugs or alcohol.
   Corporal punishment is not what most of you are describing. 
   Also it is easy to allow a child to have its way if there are only a couple kids but when there are several sometimes just words don't get it.

Both views below short 3 minute debate.*


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Yeah back at that time where I lived everybody was smacking kids. Parents, neighbors, teachers, shop keepers.  We all got it at one time or another. Lot of people were coming off a drunk and were irritable. I grew up in a coal mining camp. Lots of people from different areas of Europe yelling in Italian, Hungarian, Polish, and Russian. My dad's people were from Czechoslovakia, my mom's from Lithuania. Good Lord and none of us kids knew anything but English. Haha.



None of my family ever used a hand on their kids. They used mostly switches or belts. Never above the shoulders. Also never any long lasting marks much less broken bones.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2019)

I recall an interview with Jeffrey Dahmer's father after he was murdered in prison.  The reporter asked him, "Is there anything you could have done while raising Jeffrey that might have prevented him from becoming what he was?"
Mr. Dahmer replied, "Oh, no.  Whenever Jeffrey misbehaved, I spanked him, good."
A typical ignorant parent who's convinced he's doing the right thing.

Raising kids can be frustrating.  And life is frustrating.  Hitting kids is how some parents deal with it.  In the case of fathers, hitting their kids makes them feel powerful & in control.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

toffee said:


> replys are all so good -- just think if we did this to ours today / we would be locked up for abuse '
> kids could be taken into care , better idea -is to take what they use the most of for a week or so '


 It's true we'd be locked up for abuse these days , although it still goes on behind closed doors, many times we  read in the media of parents who have been arrested when finally they've been caught either severely injuring or killing their children after years of abuse.. but taking into care isn't always the answer.. when we were taken into care on several occasions, we were all belted, or given the slipper!! never the abuse we gt at home, but if one kid did or said something wrong we'd *all *be made to lie on our beds  in the dormitory, face down and belted on the backside  , we'd also be made to clean and polish 3 flights of stairs in the childrens' home , on our hands and knees  ( I was under 10 years old)


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> I recall an interview with Jeffrey Dahmer's father after he was murdered in prison.  The reporter asked him, "Is there anything you could have done while raising Jeffrey that might have prevented him from becoming what he was?"
> Mr. Dahmer replied, "Oh, no.  Whenever Jeffrey misbehaved, I spanked him, good."
> A typical ignorant parent who's convinced he's doing the right thing.
> 
> Raising kids can be frustrating.  And life is frustrating.  Hitting kids is how some parents deal with it.  In the case of fathers, hitting their kids makes them feel powerful & in control.




Maybe you should seek some professional help for all that hate you are obviously dealing with.
   Calling others parents names and comparing them to Dahmer is not the way to get your point across.
   Parents don't spank today because most don't see their kids except to feed them and most of that comes from take out. Nurseries are the new mothers and that is not the mothers fault most of the time. She has to work to survive in this society. Parents who abuse their kids should be locked up or at least kids taken away. 
   Sorry about your parents that must have been terrible.


----------



## jet (Jul 26, 2019)

yep,belt buckle,fist,that was me step father,,now mum was bloody handy with the copper stick,used to wack me on the shins,,,,or any where she could,,,but I think my mates all went through the same thing


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It's true we'd be locked up for abuse these days , although it still goes on behind closed doors, many times we  read in the media of parents who have been arrested when finally they've been caught either severely injuring or killing their children after years of abuse.. but taking into care isn't always the answer.. when we were taken into care on several occasions, we were all belted, or given the slipper!! never the abuse we gt at home, but if one kid did or said something wrong we'd *all *be made to lie on our beds  in the dormitory, face down and belted on the backside  , we'd also be made to clean and polish 3 flights of stairs in the childrens' home , on our hands and knees  ( I was under 10 years old)



 I knew one abuser and they were stopped by other parents and wife left him.
  The main cause of the epidemic of child abuse today is drug and alcohol addictions. Plus mothers allowing strangers to come and take over their children.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

jet said:


> yep,belt buckle,fist,that was me step father,,now mum was bloody handy with the copper stick,used to wack me on the shins,,,,or any where she could,,,but I think my mates all went through the same thing



No man has EVER put a hand on me or my siblings. Mama used a switch if talking did n't work. No man has EVER touched one of my kids either. Not that a father who doesn't take advantage or get too aggressive shouldn't be allowed to correct his kids.
   Our kids are getting beatings alright its just a different kind of beating. Horrible punishments from prisons, drugs and crime. Plus single mothers and absent fathers is very abusive situations.
   We didn't have TVs and computers babysitting us with violent crap and porn most of our waking hours.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2019)

They never smacked me, but my mom did give me a few short spankings which were always well-deserved.  My father gave my brother a spanking when needed.  We weren't bad kids and rarely saw spankings, usually my mother's 'evil eye' was enough warning to stop the nonsense we were up to.  They were both very loving and fair, never went off the deep end for a simple spanking, no beatings, etc. ever.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 26, 2019)

Close but it only took a look from dad to get my attention. There are probably better ways to discipline but I’m not the expert.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> I knew one abuser and they were stopped by other parents and wife left him.
> The main cause of the epidemic of child abuse today is drug and alcohol addictions. Plus mothers allowing strangers to come and take over their children.


My father never had the ''excuse'' of alcohol or drugs, he was just an evil human who should never been alive  and certainly never been allowed to sire children!!

My mother left him several times, but he always found her and dragged her back , she was terrified of him, yet through her fear and ultimately her misuse of prescription drugs she would take it out on us..mainly me as I was the eldest of her 4 children.. my father had more from a previous marriage, that wife ( my half brothers mother ) got away after throwing acid in his face, and having him imprisoned for years!!!!  Sadly it was when he was released from prison he met my mother..she was a shy teen who'd been raised in an orphanage by strict nuns.. he was much older,  a manipulator, which she didn't realise until after he got her pregnant almost immediately. I was 3 years old she was 22, when she attempted suicide the first time, I can still play it out in my mind to this day (even the colour of her dressing gown as she lay unconscious) .. then there were many attempts after that, until ultimately she succeeded in her 30's..


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> They never smacked me, but my mom did give me a few short spankings which were always well-deserved.  My father gave my brother a spanking when needed.  We weren't bad kids and rarely saw spankings, usually my mother's 'evil eye' was enough warning to stop the nonsense we were up to.  They were both very loving and fair, never went off the deep end for a simple spanking, no beatings, etc. ever.



Same for us and my mother was a wonderful woman although a little Bohemeum 'spell'  at times. She was also well educated and a fantastic pianist,she could play like Strauss or Jerry Lee, lol.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> My father never had the ''excuse'' of alcohol or drugs, he was just an evill human who should never been alive  and certainly never been allowed to sire children!!



Sorry Holly that must have been terrible for you , there are all kinds of people including parents.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Maybe you should seek some professional help for all that hate you are obviously dealing with.
> Calling others parents names and comparing them to Dahmer is not the way to get your point across.
> Parents don't spank today because most don't see their kids except to feed them and most of that comes from take out. Nurseries are the new mothers and that is not the mothers fault most of the time. She has to work to survive in this society. Parents who abuse their kids should be locked up or at least kids taken away.
> Sorry about your parents that must have been terrible.



You are reading things into my post that aren't there.  Stating a fact or my opinion doesn't mean I'm "dealing with hate."
Perhaps you should seek some professional help to find out why you have a need to appear more intelligent than you are.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2019)

A few well earned swats on the butt.  I deserved it and it was never delivered out of anything but love and to teach a lesson.


----------



## Trade (Jul 26, 2019)

Nope. I got very little punishment as a child. However when our marriage was on the rocks my first wife used to beat on me. And she got away with it because I was brought up never to hit a woman or girl and she used that to her advantage. She was hoping she could bait me into hitting her back so she could claim spouse abuse but I wouldn't take the bait. One time she wailed on me so much that my whole chest and stomach was covered with purple bruises. I thought about calling the cops that time, but I was kind of embarrassed to have to admit that I had let her beat on me like that. In hindsight I really should have. In the end when she filed for divorce she still tried to claim spousal abuse and tried to get a restraining order on me but the judge didn't buy it.

She used to beat our two boys when I was away at work too. Then when I got home she would want me to beat them which I refused to do. I can remember her coming to me and showing me bruises on her forearm and telling me that my son Matt had given them to her. I knew exactly how she got those brusies. When she would come at you she would pound on you with her firsts by raining blows on you like she was pounding on the wall. And if you put up your arms to block the blows she would brusie her forearms on your arms.  

But one time during the divorce she screwed the pooch. In a rage she swung one of my heavy leather belts with a big buckle at Matt and the buckle caught him in the eye and gave him a black eye. Fortunately it didn't seriously injure his eye. At the time I was going to therapy to try to deal with all the streess and I mentioned it to the therapist. She said that she was required by law to report it to HRS. So HRS sent someone to interview her. That must have put the fear of God into her because she backed off on a lot of her demands and settled with me getting custody of the two boys.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> You are reading things into my post that aren't there.  Stating a fact or my opinion doesn't mean I'm "dealing with hate."
> Perhaps you should seek some professional help to find out why you have a need to appear more intelligent than you are.



" Parents who use pain to teach their kids are ignorant parental failures. I often hear people say, "My parents smacked me & I turned out OK." Kids who grow up into decent, non-violent "

Your words above.

 My mother was neither ignorant or mean. I miss her dearly and don't like her being called names for spanking or 'smacking 'me with a switch.
   Maybe change your wording. I won't keep arguing with you though so lets agree to disagree.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2019)

My parents never put a hand on me ,my brother or sister. My Mom would threaten us with the wooden spoon but never used it on us. They corrected our mistakes by talking to us about what was wrong about what we did and I did the same with my children . We never hit any of our kids or now our grandchildren.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2019)

A few things I find interesting about this topic:
Many parents want the option of beating their kids - something a stranger would be arrested for if he/she hits someone else's kids.

Many women stay in an abusive relationship.  Perhaps they're accustomed to abuse from their parents, so they consider it "normal."

I wonder how many parents who consider it OK to beat their kids would also train their dogs the same way?


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> A few things I find interesting about this topic:
> Many parents want the option of beating their kids - something a stranger would be arrested for if he/she hits someone else's kids.
> 
> Many women stay in an abusive relationship.  Perhaps they're accustomed to abuse from their parents, so they consider it "normal."
> ...




Never train a dog the way its mother did. Unless your a bitch,lol. We don't use 'pain' to teach our animals just our kids so they don't grow up to act like undisciplined animals.
   Have you ever seen a dog or cat train their young,its not a pretty sight how they  ' abuse ' their young. All animals use corporal punishment on their young.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> A few things I find interesting about this topic:
> Many parents want the option of beating their kids - something a stranger would be arrested for if he/she hits someone else's kids.
> 
> Many women stay in an abusive relationship.  Perhaps they're accustomed to abuse from their parents, so they consider it "normal."
> ...



Win, I'm havign a bad day so lets call a truce? I'm sure you were just venting.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2019)

When my son used to throw a screaming rolling tantrum in public, I used to let him there and walk away. He'd come running after me a few seconds later. When he got older, he'd refuse to get in the car if he didn't get his way. I'd drive off, circle around and come back. He'd get in in a huff. I can still see that look on his face. He's a fine man now.


----------



## Leann (Jul 26, 2019)

It was a regular thing in my house when I was a kid. Then after we'd get the crap beaten out of us, we were sworn to secrecy not to tell our friends. Out and out child abuse. It was decades ago and my parents are long gone but the memories still linger.

Neither my ex-husband or I ever hit our children. And they turned out wonderfully.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> A few things I find interesting about this topic:
> Many parents want the option of beating their kids - something a stranger would be arrested for if he/she hits someone else's kids.
> 
> Many women stay in an abusive relationship.  Perhaps they're accustomed to abuse from their parents, so they consider it "normal."
> ...



Oh, no.  At least not in my case. My parents spanked for disciplinary purposes (see above), but we knew that harming others physically was not acceptable nor was it acceptable to take from others. 

And yes, their method worked just fine for my dog.  I've only spanked her twice and those were in a 24 hour time frame.  She was fairly easy to train except got it into her head for some reason several years ago that the no getting on the couch rule should no longer apply.  Plopped her rear on it one day and gave me an "I dare you to try to get me off here" look.  A few pops to the flank with the yard stick got her down.  She sulked, I loved on her as soon as she let me, and we went through the same thing the following day.  She gave up on the couch after that and has been back to her normal sweet temperament.  That's about how it worked for my sister and me.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Leann said:


> It was a regular thing in my house when I was a kid. Then after we'd get the crap beaten out of us, we were sworn to secrecy not to tell our friends. Out and out child abuse. It was decades ago and my parents are long gone but the memories still linger.
> 
> Neither my ex-husband or I ever hit our children. And they turned out wonderfully.



So did my kids and if talking or restrictions didn't work,they got their ass switched. What my wonderful mother would call "beat the hell out of you".
 Sometimes parents get lucky and raise good kids either way. So all is good,imo.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My parents never put a hand on me ,my brother or sister. My Mom would threaten us with the wooden spoon but never used it on us. They corrected our mistakes by talking to us about what was wrong about what we did and I did the same with my children . We never hit any of our kids or now our grandchildren.


That is all and good but I'm not going to explain to a child why I say no it gets too complicated for me.
   I just tried that a few summers ago with one of my 13 great grandkids who was doing a number on my seedlings I just planted. All 6 of them was running over and stomping the flower bed.  I ask them to not undo all that work my old self had just put into it. I had used a hatchet ,shovel, garden fork,and rake for over a month getting the roots up and planting. 
I " EXPLAINED " it to my oldest daughters grand kids. All stopped but the oldest 7 yr old. Which looked at me and stomped it again.
    Long story short, I told the kid to stomp it again and he would get switched. My daughter took up for him so I told her I'd whip her ass too if she didn't like it.
   This is a new generation of victims and disrespectful people. I was surprised she being 50 forgot who she was talking to. I had spent lots of time with them throwing the softball [ I was a great ballplayer in a league up to age 50 and still have a good arm ]  painting, playing in waves at beach ,etc,etc,etc,. And that kid is going to disrespect me like he does his Meme, no way. 
    All summer I had 4 to 6 grandkids here with us 24/7 plus all holidays. They had a choice and wanted to come here. Plus it gave their parents a break every year for a couple months till they turned 13. Then they didn;t want to go to Nanas house .


----------



## twinkles (Jul 26, 2019)

i got whacked with  whatever my mom had in her hand--she was peeling potatoes at the sink and i guess i said somthing she didnt like--got the knife across the face--i was called stupid cause i couldnt wring the clothes out tight enough or the bow in the back of my dress wasnt tied  right--i told her i couldnt see back there--i guess it was the wrong thing to say


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

This thread started out with being smacked not beaten to a pulp or attacked with knives. This is more like a true detective crime scene than a thread about whippings.
   All I have to say is the proof is in the pudding. Past generations raised the most constructive offspring in the history of the world. And they did it with strong disciplinary rules and actions.
  We took a wilderness and turned it into the greatest nation on earth. No matter how much anti Americans hate us I'd like to ask them if somebody had to build America and  rule the world who would you prefer it be . I don't like many things they do but who would be better, Russia, China,India, Germany ,South America, etc,etc,etc,? 
   They didn't do all this without discipline, hard labor and loss of blood.
    Our ancestors worked in coal mines, factories, fields to grow food and chopped wood from forest to build homes.
   I'd bet the farm they didn't stand around and explain or ask a child how to do it.  
    Little Johnny Appleseed is being bad so lets stop falling this huge tree or stand in an open field harvesting food so they don't starve and take a few hours to explain to him why he shouldn't do it. Or call dad home from 20 stories under the earth mining or mama from the wash board washing clothes to hang out to humor this kid. LOL, what a joke.
    So wonder how those kids made it without 24 hour explanations?


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> 3 cracks ribs, 2 broken fingers , a  fractured wrist and broken tailbone. My dad also  broke his hand in three places hitting me and had a cast all the way past his elbow. Of course this was all my fault.



Question: I have a broken (bent) tailbone (Coccyx). Did you have your’s removed? There is only 1 doctor in this area that will do it, but I have to sign a release stating that I won’t sue him if he nicks or cuts the small nerve that runs along side of it that would cause me to wear a colostomy bag the rest of my life. This is why I am asking you if you had the surgery.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

problem was. mum had already lost the plot. she was under huge pressure.
dad never hit me once. poor guy. he should have. i was naughty sometimes


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2019)

When I received my spankings the teachers could (and did) go hands on a kid.  I got my hand hit with a ruler more than once in Catholic school.  My teacher was a Mother Superior and she wielded a mean ruler.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Mother would not allow anyone to whip us except her. She went to the school one year and threaten a teacher life for hitting my brother with a ruler. Told them not to ever put a hand on one of her kids. Although I'm sure a religious school had permission to correct kids so may have been different.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2019)

911 said:


> Question: I have a broken (bent) tailbone (Coccyx). Did you have your’s removed? There is only 1 doctor in this area that will do it, but I have to sign a release stating that I won’t sue him if he nicks or cuts the small nerve that runs along side of it that would cause me to wear a colostomy bag the rest of my life. This is why I am asking you if you had the surgery.


No I didn’t. My chiropractor said I could get it operated on or manually manipulated in a very embarrassing way through the anus which would take months of manipulation. I passed on both since the first was a serious operation ( nerve ends etc) and the second option...... not a friggin’ chance. I was 16 years old when it happened.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No I didn’t. My chiropractor said I could get it operated on or manually manipulated in a very embarrassing way through the anus which would take months of manipulation. I passed on both since the first was a serious operation ( nerve ends etc) and the second option...... not a friggin’ chance. I was 16 years old when it happened.



I'm sorry you have to deal with this Keesha. Hope you find relief soon.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2019)

I never was smacked. My Mom used guilt to keep me in line and she really knew what buttons to push. She new I adored my Dad,so she would say,your Dad will be very disappointed to hear this or that or your Grandma never did or said anything like that.  By the time I was 14 she had gone through the whole family.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Mother would not allow anyone to whip us except her. She went to the school one year and threaten a teacher life for hitting my brother with a ruler. Told them not to ever put a hand on one of her kids. Although I'm sure a religious school had permission to correct kids so may have been different.


That's actually hilarious.  "I'm the ONLY one who hurts my kids."


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2019)

Choosing neither has had drastic consequences and of course, being 16, there was NO WAY I was going to sit on one of those inflatable rings. If I used that, my injuries may have healed better. Sitting down for long periods of time can be pure torture which is another reason I walk a lot and stay active. It really helps. Long drives are the absolute worse and unfortunately I’m needing to do a lot of that as I am helping them into appropriate nursing homes and to say this is super stressful is a major understatement. My minds fried.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

i think corporal punishment whether from parents or teachers if done in the right way at the right time is a good behaviour management tool. problem was it became the convenient option in our day as kids. and innefectual if used in anger or as payback. skilled and wise use of it would solve a lot of current problems in society......in my humble dinosaur view.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2019)

Just to put in my two little cents. No one should ever, ever, ever be the recipient of physical violence no matter how small. It just teaches that physical violence perpetrated on someone is the way to get someone to get what you want out of them--in any and all situations. Always wrong!


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Just to put in my two little cents. No one should ever, ever, ever be the recipient of physical violence no matter how small. It just teaches that physical violence perpetrated on someone is the way to get someone to get what you want out of them--in any and all situations. Always wrong!



I'll see your 2 cents and call you. 
My mother may have been wrong but most of the time it was when she was right and thought she was wrong.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> I'll see your 2 cents and call you.
> My mother may have been wrong but most of the time it was when she was right and thought she was wrong.



This is something between you and your mother. I'm staying out of it.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2019)

Trade said:


> However when our marriage was on the rocks my first wife used to beat on me. And she got away with it because* I was brought up never to hit a woman or girl*


Same here.
No matter the circumstance.
I could never ever strike a woman.
At the risk of being sexist, I believe them to be the fairer sex.
They have deeper feeling, emotions.
And they are generally more fragile.

Kids, also, I could never strike one.
I'd rather take any abuse any child or lady could administer, than resort to what I consider violence.

Right or wrong, that's the way it is with me, and I won't change.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Olivia said:


> This is something between you and your mother. I'm staying out of it.



Between? You mean about? 
Good thing you were not one of my kids, that argumentative attitude would have gotten you lots of switch stripes. And your free speech would have meant nothing to me or your reason why you wanted your way.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Between? You mean about?
> Good thing you were not one of my kids, that argumentative attitude would have gotten you lots of switch stripes. And your free speech would have meant nothing to me or your reason why you wanted your way.



Something is really wrong with you. You are on ignore from me.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Something is really wrong with you. You are on ignore from me.



That ignore thing doesn't work. I tried it and all I do is just read before I log in.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 26, 2019)

I was never physically disciplined.  My mother found that she could get more mileage out of psychological punishments, primary among which was the silent treatment. During such times which usually lasted at least a day, I would not be spoken to or interacted with in any way, as if I had ceased to exist.  It really messes with your head to be denied your personhood...


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> I was never physically disciplined.  My mother found that she could get more mileage out of psychological punishments, primary among which was the silent treatment. During such times which usually lasted at least a day, I would not be spoken to or interacted with in any way, as if I had ceased to exist.  It really messes with your head to be denied your personhood...


see whereas a smack gets the incident over and done with.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

I agree! Just beat the hell out of me and get it over with.
I'm probably anticipating it anyway and suffering from guilt.
Come to think of this thread is making sick. 
  I didn't realize how bad off I was till now.


----------



## 911 (Jul 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No I didn’t. My chiropractor said I could get it operated on or manually manipulated in a very embarrassing way through the anus which would take months of manipulation. I passed on both since the first was a serious operation ( nerve ends etc) and the second option...... not a friggin’ chance. I was 16 years old when it happened.



Just even a 1% chance of having to wear a colostomy bag made my decision for me. No way! I got this by being run over by a bigger dude than me during an ice hockey game. I went straight down on my derrière. 

I think you also made the right decision. I will endure the pain, which has improved (lessened) over the years.


----------

